# 肉沫, 肉末



## raymondaliasapollyon

Hi,

What do Taiwanese people think "肉沫" means?

I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## SuperXW

我不是台湾人，但我觉得“台湾卤肉饭”中的“卤肉”，香港“肉燥飯”的“肉燥”，就是我理解的“肉沫”……
等看台湾朋友的回复。


----------



## SimonTsai

我會以為是錯字，以為是「螞蟻上樹」裏的「肉末」。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

確定那是台灣國語的固有詞彙嗎？還是大陸傳過來的用法？


----------



## Skatinginbc

我也以為寫錯了。若非錯字，我會以為是肉湯的浮沫渣子，或肉末摻大量的水，被攪得血肉糢糊而起的泡沫。總之，我會以為 "肉*沫*" 是肉*末*摻了*水*。


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 台湾 “卤肉饭” 中的 “卤肉”


臺灣有「滷肉飯」也有「肉臊飯」。「滷肉飯」的「滷肉」，很多人寫作「魯肉」，但那是訛用。

據聞在南部，「滷肉飯」的「滷肉」誠如字面所示，是塊狀的肉，通常是五花肉；五花肉或稱作三層肉。這在北部即「焢肉飯」的「焢肉」或「爌肉飯」的「爌肉」。 (單獨使用時，「滷肉」之意無南北之別；「滷肉」可以是五花肉里肌肉，也可以是梅花肉或胛心肉。)

北部所謂的「滷肉飯」，南部多稱作「肉臊飯」；北部所謂的「肉臊飯」，南部仍稱作「肉臊飯」。北部「滷肉飯」的「滷肉」和「肉臊飯」的「肉臊」，都是肉末而非肉塊；「滷肉」肥而「肉臊」瘦。多數北部人在日常生活中，將「肉臊飯」稱作「滷肉飯」，唯區分肥瘦時，作此區別。

【註一】「爌」字讀「ㄎㄨㄤ 4」，但人們常看著「爌」想著「焢」；「焢」字讀「ㄏㄨㄥ 1」，但現實中人們多讀作「ㄎㄨㄥ 4」。
【註二】「焢肉飯」和「爌肉飯」，有人寫作「炕肉飯」，並以為正統寫法；這寫法今極罕見。
【註三】「肉臊」和「肉燥」，兩種寫法各有人主張。後者較常見，但這樣寫的人常誤將第二個字讀作「ㄗㄠ 4」而非「ㄙㄠ 4」。


> 香港 “肉燥飯” 的 “肉燥”，就是我理解的 “肉沫” ……


香港「肉臊飯」的「肉臊」是臺灣北部還是南部的「肉臊」？


----------



## Vincent Tam

肉沫常见于大陆饭馆的餐牌


----------



## SuperXW

有点复杂。


SimonTsai said:


> 香港「肉臊飯」的「肉臊」是臺灣北部還是南部的「肉臊」？


是肉末，大概有肥有瘦吧。

另外说明两点：
1. "肉末"的写法，据我所知在内地也正确。
2. “臊”的用法，中国北方也一样，也是指肉末。见臊子。


----------



## Youngfun

搜狗输入法只有肉末，没有肉沫。但是网上搜索肉沫，有很多结果，看起来都来自大陆

百度知道有人问了这个问题：https://zhidao.baidu.com/question/83112416.html


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 百度知道有人问了这个问题：“肉末”还是“肉沫”？_百度知道
> 在某方便面包装上看到“肉沫”这个词，我觉得应该是“肉末”,可是有同学说的确是“肉沫”，请问应该是“肉末”还是“肉沫”呢？


看到方便麵的“肉沫”，我會以為是故意的別字，因泡水後，只有肉渣浮沫，吃不到什麼真的肉，若寫成“肉末”，怕會成為不實宣傳。


----------



## SuperXW

因为肉碎形状确实接近“沫”，而“末”字在现代文中只表示“最后的”，并没有具象的画面，很多人就自然而然地以为那个字是“沫”。


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 而 “末” 字在现代文中只表示 “最后的”，并没有具象的画面


(粉末 / 碎末) || (蔥末 [= 蔥花; vs 蔥尾] / 薑末 / 蒜末)


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

台灣人用 "肉末" 是最近幾年的事吧？一般不是用"絞肉"？


----------



## SimonTsai

「絞肉」是食材，是生的，在塑膠袋裏；「肉末」 (多半) 是菜餚的一部份，是熟的，散發著香氣。 (*EDIT*: See @Skatinginbc's excellent explanation in post #20 below.)

九層塔炒肉末 (preferred and prevalent) || 九層塔炒絞肉 (in use but much less common)


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

肉末可以是生的，你去 YouTube 搜 "*半斤肉末一斤面，老猫做一大碗酸辣小面，大口吸面真过瘾"。*


----------



## SimonTsai

你說得對：「肉末」可以是生的。但「絞肉」通常是生的，這我很確定。同樣是生的時候，兩者常常可混用，但有時我們仍習慣說「絞肉」，如談到瓜仔肉的時候。


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> (粉末 / 碎末) || (蔥末 [= 蔥花; vs 蔥尾] / 薑末 / 蒜末)


你说的对，我脑抽了，没有想到……


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

SimonTsai said:


> 你說得對：「肉末」可以是生的。但「絞肉」通常是生的，這我很確定。同樣是生的時候，兩者常常可混用，但有時我們仍習慣說「絞肉」，如談到瓜仔肉的時候。



肉末通常也是生的吧，可以搜 "買肉末"。


----------



## SimonTsai

我不確定我是否能代表廣大的臺灣群眾。在日常生活，我通常會說買「絞肉」。聽到「肉末」，我第一個想到的是「螞蟻上樹」。你在貼文十五引的那句話，很有 (我想像中的) 北方的味道。


----------



## Skatinginbc

「臊子」是切成的 (minced)。《水滸傳》要十斤精肉，切做臊子。
「醢」或「肉醬」是剁成的 (chopped)。 古代酷刑。把人剁成肉醬。
「碎肉」(ground meat) 是磨成的。《说文解字》碎，磨也 (grind)。
「絞肉」是用絞肉機 (mincer，grinder)  絞 (扭擰、擠壓)  成的。
「肉末」(powdered meat) 是磨成 (似「藥末」) 或剁成 (似「蔥末」) 的碎屑粉末 (powder)。
「肉燥」是將五花肉、蔥、香菇等切碎拌炒後，加入醬油燉煮的食物。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 「臊子」是切成的 (minced)。《水滸傳》要十斤精肉，切做臊子。
> 「醢」或「肉醬」是剁成的 (chopped)。 古代酷刑。把人剁成肉醬。
> 「碎肉」(ground meat) 是磨成的。《说文解字》碎，磨也 (grind)。
> 「絞肉」是用絞肉機 (mincer，grinder)  絞 (扭擰、擠壓)  成的。
> 「肉末」(powdered meat) 是磨成 (似「藥末」) 或剁成 (似「蔥末」) 的碎屑粉末 (powder)。
> 「肉燥」是將五花肉、蔥、香菇等切碎拌炒後，加入醬油燉煮的食物。



这些概念是可以重合的吧？比如「肉燥」的原料可以是「肉末」或「臊子」，“剁”和“切”也是同義的。


----------



## SimonTsai

我想到了一個我說「肉末」時，「肉末」是生的例子：買了一塊肉回家，將肉塊剁成肉末，就像將蔥切成蔥末，將蒜切成蒜末。「剁」比「切」費力，刀落在砧板上時聲音較大。 (「粉末」和「碎末」，我以為後者較貼切；「粉末」細緻的程度遠遠甚過「肉末」。)


----------



## Skatinginbc

我看到「肉末」一詞時，心裡浮現的影像是: 




我看到「絞肉」一詞時，心裡浮現的影像是:






當然，我說的是個人的心像，不見得適用於他人。


----------



## Ghabi

SuperXW said:


> 香港“肉燥飯”的“肉燥”


這本來就是從台灣來的(大概是珍珠奶茶傳入那個時期,20-25年前???),小時候並沒有這個東西。餐牌上好像還是多寫「臊」,但都唸作「燥」。小時候看水滸知道有「臊子」(就是魯達出家前那一段),長大後粵語竟然多了這個詞,也是很有趣的(香港只說「肉碎」,沒有「肉臊」「肉末」這些說法,也不說「絞肉」,只說「免治」(minced))。又譬如「涮」,粵語裡並沒有這個詞,但近年傳入,大概大家都是唸半邊唸作「刷」(caat3)。


----------

